# Lady Gaga's smelly ass



## OberonHuxley (Jun 2, 2013)

An ass loomed over the horizon
It was huge
It was the size of a baseball stadium
I didn't know what to do
What should I do?
I heard a roaring rip
like a zipper opening
Out came the foulest smell
It smelled like broken eggs stored in a box in the car on a hot summer day
The summer days
The summer days!
How they go by.

Lady gaga's smelly ass.


----------



## summer210 (Oct 27, 2014)

ugly.......


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

OberonHuxley said:


> The summer days
> The summer days!
> How they go by.
> 
> Lady gaga's smelly ass.


Quite the crescendo? 

*Insert some famous person
*Insert something vulgar

#omg, so phresh, so phunny


----------



## Stasis (May 6, 2014)

You are truly gifted.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

You should take this fine piece of work, and audition for Saturday Night Love, they'll love ya!


----------

